# Medics in Edmonton helped build a house in afghanistan



## Pukka (25 Aug 2006)

Hey everybody
I heard this great story that a group of our guys helped build a house for an afghan citizen
Does anyone know more about this.
I think its pretty cool that Medics are also contributing by building homes.

I heard they are now back in edmonton

any idea on who they could be
Id sure like to drop one of them a line


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2006)

How about you telling those who might respond who you work for?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2006)

I wonder if they'd start the newscast the same way.

"Hey everybody! We heard this great story today............


----------



## paracowboy (25 Aug 2006)

sad thing is, if he'd been honest and upfront form the start, he'd probably have gotten all sorts of cool stories. But, no. Had to be "sneaky". Typical. The very idea of honesty is anathema to this kind.

Good luck getting a response now.


----------



## old medic (25 Aug 2006)

Contact the Canadian Forces Health Service (CFHS) and get in contact with 
one of our Public Affairs Officers.
Health Service Headquarters is located in Ottawa.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## geo (25 Aug 2006)

Hmmm...

Edmonton medics build houses in Afghanistan?
who would have thought
who knows, someday, you might read the headline:

Cdn sappers perform brain surgery


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Aug 2006)

Did I miss something here???


----------

